# Inquiry about water softening



## malbaiz88 (Jan 25, 2015)

Can I use distelled water in my -aquarium hard water- to soften it because I couldn't find any water softner solutions in any of the fish stores in my area


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

How hard is your water, and what species are you keeping?


----------



## malbaiz88 (Jan 25, 2015)

I have 8 Zebra Danios & 5 Tiger Barbs my GH is 8. 

That's a general question incase I wanted to take care of soft water fish(Discuss) in the future. 

So does add ing some distilled water help reduce GH ?

Thanks.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah that will help I guess..... Most people seem to mix the Distilled water with the discuss buffer seachem puts out. With a expensive fish like discuss thats how I would do it.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Distilled or RO, if you mix half & half your hardness will decrease by half. The mix percentages will determine the percentage of hardness compared to your tap water. Discus will do well in harder water, you'll have hatching issues in harder water if you plan on breeding them. With discus you want to transition the juvies to harder water, the mineral content helps with growth.


----------

